# Russia test-fires 'ideal' hypersonic missile



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 11, 2018)

The high-precision Kinzhal (Dagger) missile was launched from a MiG-31 supersonic interceptor jet that took off from an airfield in the South Military District in Russia's southwest, the defence ministry said. 

"The launch went according to plan, the hypersonic missile hit its target," the ministry added. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-43362213


----------



## droopyRO (Mar 11, 2018)

That MiG-31 looks sexy. I see they blurred the rear and missile pilons.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Mar 11, 2018)

Their target was the ground.  Pretty much a guaranteed hit!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 11, 2018)

droopyRO said:


> That MiG-31 looks sexy.


Agreed. That aircraft is a very sleek and beautiful machine. I've always wanted to fly one...


----------



## Nuckles56 (Mar 11, 2018)

Divide Overflow said:


> Their target was the ground.  Pretty much a guaranteed hit!


I was going to say that


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 11, 2018)

Already have it lol


----------



## Upgrayedd (Mar 11, 2018)

You sure that wasn't ARMA footage?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 11, 2018)

wow,  there still flying the mig 31,

cool missle, its kinda like putting $1000 Rims on a '81 Dodge reliant tho


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 11, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> wow,  there still flying the mig 31



The 80s called and they want their fighter plane back?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 11, 2018)

I don't mean they shouldn't be flying older tech. I was  more commenting that (as a layperson with no DD-214 ) I would expect a new tech weapon to be fired from an equally impressive aircraft.  The US has the greatest military in the world and we fly ships equally old, and older .  I sort of expected or hoped to see maybe a mig-35 , or a flanker.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 11, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> *   I sort of expected or hoped to see maybe a mig-35 , or a flanker.*



I dont know if this is true, but I have heard some people say that Russia is having problems keeping their top fighter jets running due to lack of parts, so they have cannibalised a lot of their other planes to keep the handful of good ones working.


----------



## Beastie (Mar 12, 2018)

I wonder how it is targeted. Do the Russians have their own GPS?



jboydgolfer said:


> wow,  there still flying the mig 31,


 It is really really fast though, so maybe better suited to firing the missile then scarpering back to base than a mig35 or flanker?


----------



## Norton (Mar 12, 2018)

Beastie said:


> *It is really really fast though*, so maybe better suited to firing the missile then scarpering back to base than a mig35 or flanker?


That's likely why it's being used- the missile may need a Mach 3 plane and a clean fuselage to get it to launch properly


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 12, 2018)

Norton said:


> That's likely why it's being used- the missile may need a Mach 3 plane and a clean fuselage to get it to launch properly


That was my conclusion as well.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Mar 12, 2018)

Beastie said:


> I wonder how it is targeted. Do the Russians have their own GPS?


They do, it is called GLONASS


----------



## Divide Overflow (Mar 12, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont know if this is true, but I have heard some people say that Russia is having problems keeping their top fighter jets running due to lack of parts, so they have cannibalised a lot of their other planes to keep the handful of good ones working.


So just like the US then...


----------



## droopyRO (Mar 12, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> wow,  there still flying the mig 31,
> 
> cool missle, its kinda like putting $1000 Rims on a '81 Dodge reliant tho


Your F-15 or B-52 are older than the MiG-31. ATM i don't know of a plane that you can compare to the MiG-31.
http://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zon...-up-key-arms-control-treaty-with-the-russians the USAF plans to keep the B-52 for 100 years


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 12, 2018)

It's prolly the MiG-31BM's (Big Modernization), whatever how old it is... it is capable of task, and they intend to use those MIG's for many years further also.

There for, they have the avionics/radar tech to launch such rocket, no other Russian fighter/bomber plane is upgraded to it... simple as that. They are just too poor...


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 12, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> wow, there still flying the mig 31,
> 
> cool missile, its kinda like putting $1000 Rims on a '81 Dodge reliant tho



Its an Air launched Hyper sonic Missile it only needs to be carried aloft and Launched.
That can be done by a suitable Carrier Aircraft ( and by Carrier i mean an Aircraft capable of carrying it retro fitted for the job of Course ... and not Necessarily  a Naval Aircraft)
that way you can deploy the missile on your older fleet rather than Spending ?billion rouble's + on a New Designed model.

( Paid from the Oil and Gas Revenue that they  get from Selling  to the EU...)


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 12, 2018)

This is all well and good, but Russia doesn't need an enemy to make their stuff fail in the end. This is 90% propaganda and a questionable 10% of actually useful weapons systems. Just like their 'state of the art' planes in Syria right now.


----------



## erixx (Mar 12, 2018)

Did he lift off with the canopy open... because he was smoking a cigarette? (very "Russian" macho style!)


----------



## droopyRO (Mar 12, 2018)

No, that is a mirror used by the back seat weapons officer.
The Russians use them on most of their two seat fighters https://www.google.ro/search?q=mi-2...AUICigB&biw=1347&bih=831#imgrc=6kHbkrkgqdwgLM:


----------

